# Fatigue



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I am exhausted all the time, even though my sleep is good (I average 7-8 hours a night.) I don't drink much alcohol, I don't smoke, I exercise daily, I have two cups of coffee a day at most and I seldom eat junk food. I am vegetarian, but am mindful of iron and protein. I don't think it's depression, as I have a well-rounded life, good friends and family and I enjoy what I do (I'm at uni.)

Anyone else going through this? It's ridiculous, I'm waking up after 8 hours of sleep and an hour or two later am ready for a nap. :um


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you looked into adrenal fatique?

When the adrenal glands are not functionining optimally, you can have a condition that is known as adrenal fatigue, or adrenal exhaustion. Adrenal fatigue often develops after periods of intense or lengthy physical or emotional stress, when overstimulation if the glands leave them unable to meet your body's needs.

Some other names for the syndrome include non-Addison's hypoadrenia, sub-clinical hypoadrenia, hypoadrenalism, and neurasthenia.

Symptoms include: 

excessive fatigue and exhaustion
non-refreshing sleep (you get sufficient hours of sleep, but wake fatigued)
overwhelmed by or unable to cope with stressors
feeling rundown or overwhelmed
craving salty and sweet foods
you feel most energetic in the evening
a feeling of not being restored after a full night's sleep or having sleep disturbances
low stamina, slow to recover from exercise
slow to recover from injury, illness or stress
difficulty concentrating, brain fog
poor digestion
low immune function
food or environmental allergies
premenstrual syndrome or difficulties that develop during menopause
consistent low blood pressure
extreme sensitivity to cold
The adrenals produce hormones that help to balance your blood sugar, which helps your body to manage your daily ebbs and flows of energy. When blood sugar drops, the adrenals release hormones that cause the blood sugar to rise, and increases energy. The adrenals also release hormones when we're under stress, releasing energy. It's the "fight or flight" response from the days when we needed to run away from wild animals, which now kicks in for everyday stressors, such as traffic jams, arguments, and work pressures.

But being consistently under stress takes a toll on the adrenal glands, and eventually, they run out of steam, and stop producing sufficient hormones.

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/endocrinology/a/adrenalfatigue.htm

http://www.adrenalfatigue.org/


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Check out sleep apnea.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

pyramidsong said:


> I am exhausted all the time, even though my sleep is good (I average 7-8 hours a night.) I don't drink much alcohol, I don't smoke, I exercise daily, I have two cups of coffee a day at most and I seldom eat junk food. I am vegetarian, but am mindful of iron and protein. I don't think it's depression, as I have a well-rounded life, good friends and family and I enjoy what I do (I'm at uni.)
> 
> Anyone else going through this? It's ridiculous, I'm waking up after 8 hours of sleep and an hour or two later am ready for a nap. :um


This sounds eerily like me. Except I don't drink, I don't drink coffee, and I'm a meataterian  lol. I've never been tested, but I suspect I have some sort of anemia problem and I get dehydrated easily too. I already have digestive issues and I know the stress I go through only makes these issues worst. Eating a more balanced diet helps some, but what has been helping me a lot is drinking electrolytes. I buy the small 8 oz bottles (they come in a 4 pack) and keep some in the fridge at work and at home. If I'm feeling a little run down and tired I drink a little electrolyte and I feel better. A diet soda when I'm feeling this way helps a little as well.

It can be really frustrating at times cause when the weekend rolls around I don't have a lot of energy. I get the necessary errands done and a bit of exercise and after that I'm ready to sleep the day away. Within 3 hours of getting up, I'm ready to call it a day.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

You sound almost exactly like me a few years ago. They checked me for anemia and thyroid, lots of blood lab tests and whatnot. It sucks, it really does, it just sucks.
It was my medications for anxiety and depression. That's all it was. Get it checked out with your doc including any meds, ya never know.
Best to you getting this straightened out.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm tired all the time despite my healthy lifestyle and daily exercise. Probably the depression for me.


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

pyramidsong said:


> I am exhausted all the time, even though my sleep is good (I average 7-8 hours a night.) I don't drink much alcohol, I don't smoke, I exercise daily, I have two cups of coffee a day at most and I seldom eat junk food. I am vegetarian, but am mindful of iron and protein. I don't think it's depression, as I have a well-rounded life, good friends and family and I enjoy what I do (I'm at uni.)
> 
> Anyone else going through this? It's ridiculous, I'm waking up after 8 hours of sleep and an hour or two later am ready for a nap. :um


The last time I felt that way and told my doctor, she prescribed iron supplement because I'm on the way to being anemic. Consult with your doctor to check what's wrong with you.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I get this often too. I also happen to have some bad digestive problems which I have always equated with anxiety/stress but recently think I have discovered the real cause. I think it's something called candida, which I twigged since whenever I eat a meal with plenty of carbs/sugar (particularly refined) I actually feel quite sleepy. This all links in with the other two symptoms.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I get this problem too, I think the best bet is probably to get a blood test done at the doctors (most likely a full blood count, and what ever else they might deem neccisery to test for.) And secondly you could go to a sleep clinic incase it's a sleep related disorder like sleep apnea.


----------



## nickyole (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you drink enough water? I've had this same problem, because I hate water. I've realized that once I try to drink several glasses of water a day, not only do I have more energy, but a lot of my other health problems go away too.


----------

